

W3C working on DB-Browser-API - cosmohh
http://www.w3.org/TR/2009/WD-WebSimpleDB-20090929/

======
AndrewO
I really hope this turns out better than DOM (both design and implementation).

At least good libraries should arrive more quickly given that the number of
good Javascript developers out there is so much greater than it was in 1998.

